# Schwinn paint codes



## Schweirdo

Does anybody have the Schwinn paint codes for 1948 Cobalt blue, cream/ivory, and bright red? I have my bike ready for paint but want exact match on colors. Thanks in advance.

Steve Dunigan


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

*Paint code*

http://www.vintageschwinn.com/paint.html#
Check out Aarons site ..VINTAGE SCHWINN..I purchased some paint from him for ny 40 Schwinn.....PERFECT MATCH.....Check it out .....


                                        Gary J 
                                        SKIDKINGS VBC 
                                        TACOMA,WN


----------



## GTs58

I'm sure Schwinn had paint codes for all their colors but that information was never made public. So there are no codes, but as shown above in that link there are color matched paints from original can samples.


----------



## Schweirdo

I have bought rattle cans from Aaron before. Does he sell single stage?


----------



## Schweirdo

Thanks for the info guys.


----------

